# Fuji XT-1



## brian_f2.8

Anyone buying a XT-1 this weekend, I'd love to see some sample photos. I have seen online that some people are getting their camera today or even Monday. 

Also what do you think of the camera? I'd like to play with one before I buy that or an XE-2.


----------



## Derrel

I read Nick Devlin's absolutely FAWNING, breathless review of the XT-1 on The Luminous Landscape...I was soooo disgusted to see how he saved the camera's worst and most severe fault for almost the end of the review.

The good thing I see is that the Fuji-designed, Fuji-manufactured lenses are superb optics. NOT all that small, but solidly-made, and even the higher-end, and more-critical buyers, like Thom Hogan, have almost nothing but praise for the Fuji lenses.

It "LOOKS LIKE" a really nice camera, and as long as you don't expect autofocus on fast-moving subjects, apparently it's okay. Provided you can stand EVF viewing.


----------



## JerryLove

Derrel said:


> It "LOOKS LIKE" a really nice camera, and as long as you don't expect autofocus on fast-moving subjects, apparently it's okay. Provided you can stand EVF viewing.


 The review commented repeatedly and positively on how well the auto-focus worked with fast-moving subjects. Did I miss something?


----------



## Derrel

JerryLove said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It "LOOKS LIKE" a really nice camera, and as long as you don't expect autofocus on fast-moving subjects, apparently it's okay. Provided you can stand EVF viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> The review commented repeatedly and positively on how well the auto-focus worked with fast-moving subjects. Did I miss something?
Click to expand...


Brian is a sports photographer. As Nick was fawning over the camera he used for a few days, he began with, "While not quite rivaling DSLR focusing yet, it is noticeably better than the first generation &#8220;X&#8221; cameras, and is usable for almost any application".

My takeway is that, yes, focusing is good, *for a mirrorless camera..but still not as good as a d-slr*. He took the camera out and tried it on one of the EASIEST targets...automobiles moving at one speed, in a consistent, predictable direction. Cars are BIG, and easily fill the AF brackets...I'd be one hell of a lot more impressed if he has taken the time to write the review after trying to AF on something truly challenging, like say, night football under the lights, or night-time soccer, or indoor basketball, where the subject is erratically moving, not coming in a straight line, and huge. Or, say, BIF...bird in flight.


Again, the review on LL is utterly FAWNING< and breathless, and in my opinion, rather suspect. Did you SEE the guy's shooting partner? THE BS artist from one of Canada's largest web camera dealers, and utter BS sales hype artists... Chris, from The Camera Store...

In other words, this review is from the guy who hyped the chit out of how AMAZING the Sony A7 and A7r were...glossing over ALL of the issues of the A7r and its horrendously vibration-prone shutter, and its chitty, problem-plagued 28-70 kit zoom lens.

Fuji X-T1 Field Test with Nick Devlin - YouTube

The thing is--the review above was written by a camera store hype machine, as a sales vehicle...and after seeing the B.S. video these people put out on the Sony A7, and then ME, demoing the A7 MYSELF, frankly, I do not trust this guy as far as I could throw him. That's what you missed: the review is a HUGE, one-sided love-fest for a camera they have barely used...it has not been on the market long enough for a decent evaluation. These one-day or one-week, quickie, FAWNING, breathless, oh-it-all-roses reviews are suspect, especially from The Camera Store. Chris from TCS pooh-poohed the Nikon D600 oil flinging issue and basically denied that it existed...but then--*HE's the mouthpiece for a huge camera store*...

Keep in mind--the Luminous Landscape is now under "new management", with a new financial partner involved, and the site is now selling $12 video downloads, and is now HYPING brand-new products via its new affiliation with The Camera Store. This is one of the VERY FIRST reviews of this camera, and it is being prepared by the sales staff of The Camera Store. After seeing The Camera Store's video reviews of the A7 ands A7r, and now the Fuji XT-1, I have to say that The Luminous Landscape's articles and the videos of the people they are associating with need to be taken with a salt shaker full of salt...if Luminous Landscape were an AMERICAN web site, they would have to disclose their relationship with the reviewer and The Camera Store, openly...but they are not doing this...


----------



## 71M

Derrel said:


> Keep in mind--the Luminous Landscape is now under "new management",



Wasn't aware, haven't visited in a while.


----------



## 71M

Derrel said:


> The good thing I see is that the Fuji-designed, Fuji-manufactured lenses are superb optics. NOT all that small, but solidly-made, and even the higher-end, and more-critical buyers, like Thom Hogan, have almost nothing but praise for the Fuji lenses.



Yea.. they are good; even on their cheapo bridge cameras, they're pretty good.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Thanks D, you seem as interested as I am. Who knows maybe I've been bit by the marketing bug with this. 

My D3 is too big n bulky to cary around, bring to weddings, family day trips. I'm looking for something a little better than a PnS. 

Ideally Id love to buy an M9 but that won't happen until both kids are out of day care. So I'm looking for a good lightweight product that has interchangeable lens, manual modes and can still perform well. Right now Fuji has it. So I'm looking at the XE-2 and the XT-1. 

I won't use this camera for sports. I'd  like an XE-2 with the 35 f1.4. Looks like a nice combination. Maybe maybe add something else a little longer reach down the road. 

I saw a rumor about Nikon redesigning their "1" camera so who knows. 

I have to make a trip to NYC and play with them.


----------



## Derrel

brian_f2.8 said:


> Thanks D, you seem as interested as I am. Who knows maybe I've been bit by the marketing bug with this.
> 
> My D3 is too big n bulky to cary around, bring to weddings, family day trips. I'm looking for something a little better than a PnS.
> 
> Ideally Id love to buy an M9 but that won't happen until both kids are out of day care. So I'm looking for a good lightweight product that has interchangeable lens, manual modes and can still perform well. Right now Fuji has it. So I'm looking at the XE-2 and the XT-1.
> 
> I won't use this camera for sports. I'd  like an XE-2 with the 35 f1.4. Looks like a nice combination. Maybe maybe add something else a little longer reach down the road.
> 
> I saw a rumor about Nikon redesigning their "1" camera so who knows.
> 
> I have to make a trip to NYC and play with them.



Well, I myself have been VERY interested in a mirrorless camera. I read a bunch of reviews for the Sony A7 and A7R. I WATCHED, multiple times, the review that The Camera Store did on the SOny A7 and A7r--BEFORE the cameras were even SHIPPED to dealers, Chris at TCS did a widely-distributed review of the new SOny models. On TPF member cgw did a post about them new Sony offerings and asked if they would be "game changers". I said no. He thought otherwise.

I did more research on the A7 and A7r. After big-name testers, like Lloyd Chambers tested the A7r and found HORRIBLE shutter vibration at 1/2 to 1/100 second, due to the slam shutter closed/stop live view/open shutter/close shutter (yes-close/open/close shutter!!!!!); after users noted that the 28-70 kit zoom had an issue with the OS where the OSS system made the center sharp but the edges HORRIBLY blurred, and after the utter LACK of lenses...I went to PPS and demo'd the A7 myself.

What did I find out? Unlike what "Chris" of The Camera Store lead me to believe, the EVF image of the A7 with the Sony 28-70 is utter crap. It looks "video-ish", blue-ish, and like rubbish. Actually picking the camera up, and looking through it, I found its viewfinder was utter rubbish. HORRIBLE, like looking through a 1990's Sony 8mm camcorder. Oh, it'd be usable for LANDSCAPE snapping, where the subject doesn't move, and there's NO NEED to be able to actually SEE the expression on a person's face, or to literally SEE the image in-focus.

WHat is going on in today's web market is that web sites are trying to BE FIRST with rave reviews, so that THEY get the affiliate click-through buying credits, and make THEIR money off of early buyers. Luminous Landscape is now in the business of SELLING overpriced downloads ($12? $14? for a freaking interview???) and is now trying to cash in, big-time. The Camera Store, being in Canada, now can skirt around the USA's new web laws that FORCE sites based in the USA to disclose their affiliate links.

My point is that this is all relatively new--the LL used to be a trusted source..but I see that under Kevin's new managing of their business affairs, that the site is now headed in a different direction on some items. What REALLY drove this home for me was the Sony A7 and A7r HYPE MACHINE, the early reviews, The Camera Store fawning about the A7 and A7r, and now, I see that LL's reviewer is buddy-buddy with The Camera Store's "Chris"; the Chris behind the early,early HYPE about the Sony, and now this EARLY,early hype about the brand-new Fuji, has really raised my suspicions. I saw video, and was TOLD many things about the Sony A7 series by this same fellow, and then,after three weeks of release, the actual issues came to light. Bottom line? I no longer trust the Luminous Landscape, or their affiliates, or their new, commercially-driven, less-than-a-week-of-use, FAWNING reviews. I know how it works: be first to review, and make money on those who click-through and buy from your affiliates...

I no longer trust a site that USED to be run by one man, who now has a new business model, and new people who have hyped the crap out of what are essentially, two expensive, deeply flawed cameras. Brian, yes, you MUST actually handle the camera and see for yourself. From what I read, and saw on video, the new Sony A7/A7r were "amazing". What I held in my hands was NOT what I had been told by multiple early reviewers/salesmen, one of whom is associated with the above review of this brand-new Fuji. I'm tired of being mislead. This whole new *"early-review/hype machine*" trend is disillusioning to me.


----------



## brian_f2.8

I'm interested to see Ken Rockwells review.


----------



## robbins.photo

Derrel said:


> I read Nick Devlin's absolutely FAWNING, breathless review of the XT-1 on The Luminous Landscape...I was soooo disgusted to see how he saved the camera's worst and most severe fault for almost the end of the review.
> 
> The good thing I see is that the Fuji-designed, Fuji-manufactured lenses are superb optics. NOT all that small, but solidly-made, and even the higher-end, and more-critical buyers, like Thom Hogan, have almost nothing but praise for the Fuji lenses.
> 
> It "LOOKS LIKE" a really nice camera, and as long as you don't expect autofocus on fast-moving subjects, apparently it's okay. Provided you can stand EVF viewing.



Well to be fair at least they bothered to mention such things at all - a lot of reviews won't it seems.


----------



## runnah

This is what the nikon DF should have been!


----------



## robbins.photo

Derrel said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks D, you seem as interested as I am. Who knows maybe I've been bit by the marketing bug with this.
> 
> My D3 is too big n bulky to cary around, bring to weddings, family day trips. I'm looking for something a little better than a PnS.
> 
> Ideally Id love to buy an M9 but that won't happen until both kids are out of day care. So I'm looking for a good lightweight product that has interchangeable lens, manual modes and can still perform well. Right now Fuji has it. So I'm looking at the XE-2 and the XT-1.
> 
> I won't use this camera for sports. I'd like an XE-2 with the 35 f1.4. Looks like a nice combination. Maybe maybe add something else a little longer reach down the road.
> 
> I saw a rumor about Nikon redesigning their "1" camera so who knows.
> 
> I have to make a trip to NYC and play with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I myself have been VERY interested in a mirrorless camera. I read a bunch of reviews for the Sony A7 and A7R. I WATCHED, multiple times, the review that The Camera Store did on the SOny A7 and A7r--BEFORE the cameras were even SHIPPED to dealers, Chris at TCS did a widely-distributed review of the new SOny models. On TPF member cgw did a post about them new Sony offerings and asked if they would be "game changers". I said no. He thought otherwise.
> 
> I did more research on the A7 and A7r. After big-name testers, like Lloyd Chambers tested the A7r and found HORRIBLE shutter vibration at 1/2 to 1/100 second, due to the slam shutter closed/stop live view/open shutter/close shutter (yes-close/open/close shutter!!!!!); after users noted that the 28-70 kit zoom had an issue with the OS where the OSS system made the center sharp but the edges HORRIBLY blurred, and after the utter LACK of lenses...I went to PPS and demo'd the A7 myself.
> 
> What did I find out? Unlike what "Chris" of The Camera Store lead me to believe, the EVF image of the A7 with the Sony 28-70 is utter crap. It looks "video-ish", blue-ish, and like rubbish. Actually picking the camera up, and looking through it, I found its viewfinder was utter rubbish. HORRIBLE, like looking through a 1990's Sony 8mm camcorder. Oh, it'd be usable for LANDSCAPE snapping, where the subject doesn't move, and there's NO NEED to be able to actually SEE the expression on a person's face, or to literally SEE the image in-focus.
> 
> WHat is going on in today's web market is that web sites are trying to BE FIRST with rave reviews, so that THEY get the affiliate click-through buying credits, and make THEIR money off of early buyers. Luminous Landscape is now in the business of SELLING overpriced downloads ($12? $14? for a freaking interview???) and is now trying to cash in, big-time. The Camera Store, being in Canada, now can skirt around the USA's new web laws that FORCE sites based in the USA to disclose their affiliate links.
> 
> My point is that this is all relatively new--the LL used to be a trusted source..but I see that under Kevin's new managing of their business affairs, that the site is now headed in a different direction on some items. What REALLY drove this home for me was the Sony A7 and A7r HYPE MACHINE, the early reviews, The Camera Store fawning about the A7 and A7r, and now, I see that LL's reviewer is buddy-buddy with The Camera Store's "Chris"; the Chris behind the early,early HYPE about the Sony, and now this EARLY,early hype about the brand-new Fuji, has really raised my suspicions. I saw video, and was TOLD many things about the Sony A7 series by this same fellow, and then,after three weeks of release, the actual issues came to light. Bottom line? I no longer trust the Luminous Landscape, or their affiliates, or their new, commercially-driven, less-than-a-week-of-use, FAWNING reviews. I know how it works: be first to review, and make money on those who click-through and buy from your affiliates...
> 
> I no longer trust a site that USED to be run by one man, who now has a new business model, and new people who have hyped the crap out of what are essentially, two expensive, deeply flawed cameras. Brian, yes, you MUST actually handle the camera and see for yourself. From what I read, and saw on video, the new Sony A7/A7r were "amazing". What I held in my hands was NOT what I had been told by multiple early reviewers/salesmen, one of whom is associated with the above review of this brand-new Fuji. I'm tired of being mislead. This whole new *"early-review/hype machine*" trend is disillusioning to me.
Click to expand...


I guess that is one advantage to having such a limited camera budget, I generally don't end up buying stuff until it's at least a generation or two (or sometimes 4 or 5) behind the cutting edge, so as a result it's been out for a while and I generally get a lot more sources of unbiased info on it before I decide whether or not to take out the wallet.

Me I would love to get a mirrorless at some point once they actually overcome some of these issues.  Don't get me wrong, I'm still a solid DSLR fan and will likely remain so for years to come, but it would be nice to have something fairly portable with good image quality with which I could compliment my current DSLR setup.

It  just frustrates me to no end that it's really hard to get anyone that reviews them to put they hype on hold and just talk about the EVF - half the time they don't even mention it and when they do it's usually "oh, it's clear and bright" to which my response has always been, great.  Can I shoot more than one frame per second without it starting to lag after a couple of shots?

Seems like everytime I ask that on most EVF systems all I get in response is the sound of crickets.  They never seem to mention how well the EVF does in bad lighting either.  Well sure it's clear and bright when I'm outside in the blazing sun, but that's not really what I want to know.  What I want to know is how does it do when the lighting stinks on ice?

Sad thing is when I ask a lot of folks interpret this to be some sort of attack on mirrorless or mirrorless owners.. and it really isn't.  I honestly want to know because I'd like to get something like this for myself.  But I want to buy based on fact, not hype.


----------



## rexbobcat

I got the Fuji X100s and it's just awesome. The autofocus isn't the best but the sensor is pretty incredible.   

 Plus that hybrid rangefinder/EVF is pretty nifty.

 I think Fuji is headed in the right direction when it comes to giving consumers tech that is unique and fulfills some parts of the market that Canikony seems to be dismissing.


----------



## Derrel

I went to such length on this issue because I myself have become interested in a new, non-Nikon, ILC...a new camera that can accept "other lenses". What's happened over the last few years is that there's a NEW movement under way, in which "some" websites are literally rushing camera reviews out, and getting both web, and YouTube VIDEO reviews out. Some of these video reviews are nothing more than thinly veiled SALES videos, designed to get people to Buy It Now, right on the sites. Camera "reviews" done in video format, after a single DAY down by the river, snapping pics, followed by a segment where the store's normal video camera operator talks about the awesome video capability of a camera...I find this disgusting.

When well-established web sites suddenly start "selling out" like this, providing these so-called "reviews" based on a one-day or even a one-week shoot, it's time to speak up. WHen a camera is JUST, as in JUST beginning to become available but ONLY to people with "connections", and those people use their connections and influence to enrich themselves, I find it sickening.

I want to make it clear--I'm not saying the Fuji XT-1 is a bad camera. What I am saying is that the review I read of it is utterly FAWNING. ANd one of the shooting partners of the man who wrote this "quickie review" has a direct connection to a camera store pitch man whose company I simply do not trust, based on a B.S. review done of the LAST, prior brand-spanking-new camera, which he hyped the crap out of BEFORE it was available to the general public. I see a pattern here.


----------



## brian_f2.8

runnah said:


> This is what the nikon DF should have been!



I completely agree, with a F mount, no adapter needed like the J1.


----------



## Ysarex

Derrel said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks D, you seem as interested as I am. Who knows maybe I've been bit by the marketing bug with this.
> 
> My D3 is too big n bulky to cary around, bring to weddings, family day trips. I'm looking for something a little better than a PnS.
> 
> Ideally Id love to buy an M9 but that won't happen until both kids are out of day care. So I'm looking for a good lightweight product that has interchangeable lens, manual modes and can still perform well. Right now Fuji has it. So I'm looking at the XE-2 and the XT-1.
> 
> I won't use this camera for sports. I'd  like an XE-2 with the 35 f1.4. Looks like a nice combination. Maybe maybe add something else a little longer reach down the road.
> 
> I saw a rumor about Nikon redesigning their "1" camera so who knows.
> 
> I have to make a trip to NYC and play with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I myself have been VERY interested in a mirrorless camera. I read a bunch of reviews for the Sony A7 and A7R. I WATCHED, multiple times, the review that The Camera Store did on the SOny A7 and A7r--BEFORE the cameras were even SHIPPED to dealers, Chris at TCS did a widely-distributed review of the new SOny models. On TPF member cgw did a post about them new Sony offerings and asked if they would be "game changers". I said no. He thought otherwise.
> 
> I did more research on the A7 and A7r. After big-name testers, like Lloyd Chambers tested the A7r and found HORRIBLE shutter vibration at 1/2 to 1/100 second, due to the slam shutter closed/stop live view/open shutter/close shutter (yes-close/open/close shutter!!!!!); after users noted that the 28-70 kit zoom had an issue with the OS where the OSS system made the center sharp but the edges HORRIBLY blurred, and after the utter LACK of lenses...I went to PPS and demo'd the A7 myself.
> 
> What did I find out? Unlike what "Chris" of The Camera Store lead me to believe, the EVF image of the A7 with the Sony 28-70 is utter crap. It looks "video-ish", blue-ish, and like rubbish. Actually picking the camera up, and looking through it, I found its viewfinder was utter rubbish. HORRIBLE, like looking through a 1990's Sony 8mm camcorder. Oh, it'd be usable for LANDSCAPE snapping, where the subject doesn't move, and there's NO NEED to be able to actually SEE the expression on a person's face, or to literally SEE the image in-focus.
> 
> WHat is going on in today's web market is that web sites are trying to BE FIRST with rave reviews, so that THEY get the affiliate click-through buying credits, and make THEIR money off of early buyers. Luminous Landscape is now in the business of SELLING overpriced downloads ($12? $14? for a freaking interview???) and is now trying to cash in, big-time. The Camera Store, being in Canada, now can skirt around the USA's new web laws that FORCE sites based in the USA to disclose their affiliate links.
> 
> My point is that this is all relatively new--the LL used to be a trusted source..but I see that under Kevin's new managing of their business affairs, that the site is now headed in a different direction on some items. What REALLY drove this home for me was the Sony A7 and A7r HYPE MACHINE, the early reviews, The Camera Store fawning about the A7 and A7r, and now, I see that LL's reviewer is buddy-buddy with The Camera Store's "Chris"; the Chris behind the early,early HYPE about the Sony, and now this EARLY,early hype about the brand-new Fuji, has really raised my suspicions. I saw video, and was TOLD many things about the Sony A7 series by this same fellow, and then,after three weeks of release, the actual issues came to light. Bottom line? I no longer trust the Luminous Landscape, or their affiliates, or their new, commercially-driven, less-than-a-week-of-use, FAWNING reviews. I know how it works: be first to review, and make money on those who click-through and buy from your affiliates...
> 
> I no longer trust a site that USED to be run by one man, who now has a new business model, and new people who have hyped the crap out of what are essentially, two expensive, deeply flawed cameras. Brian, yes, you MUST actually handle the camera and see for yourself. From what I read, and saw on video, the new Sony A7/A7r were "amazing". What I held in my hands was NOT what I had been told by multiple early reviewers/salesmen, one of whom is associated with the above review of this brand-new Fuji. I'm tired of being mislead. This whole new *"early-review/hype machine*" trend is disillusioning to me.
Click to expand...


Derrel has this exactly right. I recently bought an X-E2 and I love it. IQ is spectacular for a small APS class sensor camera. Fuji made huge improvements adding PDAF photosites to the sensor to improve the response of the auto focus *BUT*, all that said, a sports professional would find these cameras unusable. You'd have to be nuts to try and photograph sports with an EVF-finder camera and as improved as the auto focus is in the X-E2 and X-T1 these are not cameras for a sports pro to try and make a living with.

And P.S. Nikon wishes they could make a lens as good as the Fuji XF-14mm f/2.8.

These cameras are for someone like me who can take their time making a photograph. They have no place in an intense action environment.

Joe


----------



## brunerww

Nice review of the X-T1 from David Taylor-Hughes at soundimageplus: SOUNDIMAGEPLUS: The Fuji X-T1

Nobody pays David for his opinions.

This is the first Fuji I'd consider buying (even though it's almost worthless as a video camera, I'd buy it as a pure still camera).

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## brian_f2.8

I have read a lot of reviews online, I'm looking for forum members opinions. I appreciate the links but your personal experience is what I am interested in.


----------



## Derrel

brian_f2.8 said:


> I have read a lot of reviews online, I'm looking for forum members opinions. I appreciate the links but your personal experience is what I am interested in.



And that is the problem, Brian: the Fuji XT-1 is so,so new, and has sold so,so few units that personal experience from "regular people" is going to be somewhat limited in availability. When any camera has been out less than a couple of months, the majority of the people who have access to it are typically those within *the distribution and sales channels,* or have business relationships with those who are in the business of selling merchandise.
The sooner those people can publish a web review, and get readers to click on *their affiliate links*, the sooner those people can begin to make money off of that new, hard-to-find camera.


----------



## kathyt

I have the a Fujifilm X-Pro1 in my hand right at this moment, and I am having a lot of fun with it. It is impressing me which is quite hard to do.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Derrel said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read a lot of reviews online, I'm looking for forum members opinions. I appreciate the links but your personal experience is what I am interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the problem, Brian: the Fuji XT-1 is so,so new, and has sold so,so few units that personal experience from "regular people" is going to be somewhat limited in availability. When any camera has been out less than a couple of months, the majority of the people who have access to it are typically those within *the distribution and sales channels,* or have business relationships with those who are in the business of selling merchandise.
> The sooner those people can publish a web review, and get readers to click on *their affiliate links*, the sooner those people can begin to make money off of that new, hard-to-find camera.
Click to expand...


I know, I just saw online that some orders were being shipped on Friday. I was hoping someone here would be getting one. Better chances at winning the lotto, I know.


----------



## brunerww

OK, gang.  I'm interested in this camera too, so I'm renting one. It will be here on Friday and I'll shoot with it over the weekend.  I'll let you know how it turns out 

Cheers,

Bill

P.S. and yes, I am compensated for affiliate links - but I value my reputation more than $40 for a camera. If it's cr*p, I will tell you so


----------



## brian_f2.8

Perfect this is what I'm looking for, thanks Bill.


----------



## robbins.photo

brunerww said:


> OK, gang.  I'm interested in this camera too, so I'm renting one. It will be here on Friday and I'll shoot with it over the weekend.  I'll let you know how it turns out
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bill
> 
> P.S. and yes, I am compensated for affiliate links - but I value my reputation more than $40 for a camera. If it's cr*p, I will tell you so



Hey Bill if you could an in depth evaluation of the evf would be great, particularly in two key areas that most reviewers never cover.  How does it perform in lowlight and how well does it work when firing a burst.

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunerww

robbins.photo said:


> Hey Bill if you could an in depth evaluation of the evf would be great, particularly in two key areas that most reviewers never cover.  How does it perform in lowlight and how well does it work when firing a burst.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk



Will do.  That is something I am interested in too - and I will do my best to write down initial impressions in a post here, post sample pictures and answer questions from this group.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## bribrius

kathyt said:


> I have the a Fujifilm X-Pro1 in my hand right at this moment, and I am having a lot of fun with it. It is impressing me which is quite hard to do.



whats available for telephoto for one of them?
And that's only 16 mp right? How do you guys feel about going from 20+ mp back to 16?
I just started reading on it, and it seems like a nice camera other than the mp im kind of wondering about? Other thing is the colors. I just caught on that the colors aren't quite as good as the Nikon dslrs so it might not be so great in that way?

But its made of metal and real quality? That peeks my interest. if it doubles for a hammer it must be good.


----------



## bribrius

hey is it weather proof? I didn't catch that in the review


----------



## Ysarex

bribrius said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the a Fujifilm X-Pro1 in my hand right at this moment, and I am having a lot of fun with it. It is impressing me which is quite hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats available for telephoto for one of them?
> And that's only 16 mp right? How do you guys feel about going from 20+ mp back to 16?
> I just started reading on it, and it seems like a nice camera other than the mp im kind of wondering about? Other thing is the colors. I just caught on that the colors aren't quite as good as the Nikon dslrs so it might not be so great in that way?
> 
> But its made of metal and real quality? That peeks my interest. if it doubles for a hammer it must be good.
Click to expand...


Here's Fuji's roadmap for XF lenses: X Mount Lens Roadmap | Fujifilm Global One nice thing about dropping the reflex mirror is that the sensor/flange distance is reduced and it's easy to use an adapter and mount nearly any lens you want to the camera. You of course lose the AF linkage so it's manual focus only. I picked up an adapter for $30.00 and mounted my 60mm Rodagon enlarging lens on the camera to use as a macro.

It's 16 megapixels but it's a Fuji X-Trans sensor. I swapped a 5DmkII for an X-E2 and so that was a 21 megapixel down to 16 megapixel trade. Given the superior performance of the X-Trans sensor (no AA filter to degrade the image) basically I find the IQ is a wash. Given Fuji's superior optics I may have actually come out ahead by a smidge.

As for color not being as good as Nikon: where'd you hear that? That's rubbish.

Joe


----------



## brian_f2.8

There are rumors of going full frame eventually. It may have a rangefinder look but it's not a rangefinder. 
I'm just interested to hear what others say about this evf.


----------



## bribrius

Ysarex said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the a Fujifilm X-Pro1 in my hand right at this moment, and I am having a lot of fun with it. It is impressing me which is quite hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats available for telephoto for one of them?
> And that's only 16 mp right? How do you guys feel about going from 20+ mp back to 16?
> I just started reading on it, and it seems like a nice camera other than the mp im kind of wondering about? Other thing is the colors. I just caught on that the colors aren't quite as good as the Nikon dslrs so it might not be so great in that way?
> 
> But its made of metal and real quality? That peeks my interest. if it doubles for a hammer it must be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's Fuji's roadmap for XF lenses: X Mount Lens Roadmap | Fujifilm Global One nice thing about dropping the reflex mirror is that the sensor/flange distance is reduced and it's easy to use an adapter and mount nearly any lens you want to the camera. You of course lose the AF linkage so it's manual focus only. I picked up an adapter for $30.00 and mounted my 60mm Rodagon enlarging lens on the camera to use as a macro.
> 
> It's 16 megapixels but it's a Fuji X-Trans sensor. I swapped a 5DmkII for an X-E2 and so that was a 21 megapixel down to 16 megapixel trade. Given the superior performance of the X-Trans sensor (no AA filter to degrade the image) basically I find the IQ is a wash. Given Fuji's superior optics I may have actually come out ahead by a smidge.
> 
> As for color not being as good as Nikon: where'd you hear that? That's rubbish.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

"Like the M9, the X-Pro1's files will usually need some computer tweaking for stunning results for nature and landscape shots. Oddly, both the LEICA and FUJI usually wind up with weird-looking shadows when you start jacking up the contrast and colors, while Nikon and Canon DSLRs deliver superior nature and landscape shots. Nikon and Canon's nature and landscape shots offer wild colors that still look natural, while pushing the Fujis and LEICAs start to look artificial"

Fuji X-Pro1 Review


curious to know how the lower mp compares in tests too. love the looks of this camera. Compared to 24 mp and no bp filter, guess I have mp and cropping doubts..


----------



## brian_f2.8

The M9 needs tweeked? No way, my buddy has one and he does very very well with the images out of the camera. I can't speak on behalf of the fuji but I really hope I will be able to speak on a xe-2 or the xt-1 with a 35 f1.4

16mp is nice, 24 is nicer but in all honesty 16 is fine.


----------



## brian_f2.8

X-T1 vs. X-E2 vs. X-Pro1 ? Fuji vs. Fuji


----------



## bribrius

you know why people buy these? Even though they lower mp, short battery life, blah blah blah. Not exactly award winners im guessing? These don't appear to be latest and greatest tech. But they buy them because they are COOL.  Because they are metal, retro, have dedicated dials and are COOL. wELL, and REAL wifi, Wifi sure don't hurt.
Not to impressed with the stats but wth do I know I never even shot one. 
im just looking at the pics and I think they are cool. LOL Might be worth owning just for the coolness factor.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Im interested because I dont have a camera for daily shooting. I mean I have 2 D3's. Too big to bring to weddings and just grab n go.

Yes I like the cool look, the dials and that not many people have em. However, a Leica M9 is in a completely different category. No one buys a 8k rangefinder to look cool. On top of that add a 3k lens which has no AF. 

You can save alot of money and buy an app(its on Leica Rumors) that simulates a rangefinder on a iphone.


----------



## bribrius

brian_f2.8 said:


> Im interested because I dont have a camera for daily shooting. I mean I have 2 D3's. Too big to bring to weddings and just grab n go.
> 
> Yes I like the cool look, the dials and that not many people have em. However, a Leica M9 is in a completely different category. No one buys a 8k rangefinder to look cool. On top of that add a 3k lens which has no AF.
> 
> You can save alot of money and buy an app(its on Leica Rumors) that simulates a rangefinder on a iphone.


actually surprised you wouldn't want something more video oriented as well. seems a lot of people are hiring the same person for video and photo on weddings around here.


----------



## brian_f2.8

The video is fine to watch my daughter ride a bike or go down a slide. 
I don't do much with video.


----------



## brunerww

​

My rented X-T1 with the 18-55mm f2.8-4.0 lens are in the house (courtesy of LensRentals and Borrowlenses).

First, the unimportant stuff - this is a darned pretty camera. I might buy one just to look at it.

Quick impressions:

*What I like about this camera already:*

- I love the separate dials for ISO and shutter speed and the proper aperture ring on the lens.  I figured it out in 5 seconds. There may be menus, but I'm not going to look for them.

- Autofocus is very fast indoors in low light. 

- I like the metal body and solid feel - and the size (about the same as my GH2).  Maybe a little small for some people, but not for me.

(Just picked up the GH2 after handling the X-T1 all evening, and it feels a little toy-like by comparison.)

*What I dislike about this camera already:*

I hate the fact that the LCD is exposed 100% of the time - there are nose prints all over it already.  And I have a big nose.

I hate that it doesn't have a built-in flash (I know, a lot of serious cameras don't have built-in flash).  I will test the external flash later.

*Partial answer to the EVF question:*

The EVF is better than the GH2's in low light (of course, that isn't saying much).  I can't directly compare it to my GH3, because it is in the shop, but it's probably a little better than the GH3's EVF.

The only DSLR I have left is an old Nikon D50, which has an OVF that is like looking through a soda straw - so the comparison wouldn't be fair to OVFs - but, in my view, people coming from modern optical viewfinders will notice a little graininess in low light.

I have grown accustomed to all the info I get from EVFs, so, for me, a little grain is a small price to pay - YMMV.

Much more later. I'll probably do a post over on my blog with pros and cons for stills and video.

Did I mention that this is a really good looking camera?


----------



## brian_f2.8

Nice, I bought an XE-2, Im not happy for several reasons. First I bought a 35 f1.4 but the store didnt have it in stock so all I got yesterday was just the body. Now what do I do. You can't really find these lenses in stores. So what I had to do was buy a Nikon adapter and Im using the xe-2 with an adapter and a 50 f1.8 D. Its a cool look but Ill be honest, Im blind and I can't manually focus too well. So right now, some pics are nice n sharp and others are not. Try telling a almost 4 yr old and a 10 month old to sit still.

Im also upset that I can't shoot raw without it being a cumbersome work flow. I use Aperture for file mgt. So now I have to convert the files to .dng, then the .dng to jpg and import to Aperture. Seriously all this work for a toy camera, Im not happy!

Im also wondering are we jumping into Fuji too soon. They talk about a possible fx mirrorless camera in the future. If we go out and buy these lenses, will they work on a fx fuji mirrorless camera?


----------



## brunerww

Review posted - forgot to put in my whining about the noseprints on the LCD and lack of built-in flash - but I found other stuff to whine about - oh, yeah, there's some fawning over the "retro cool factor" too 

Hybrid Camera Revolution: Fuji X-T1 - A Second Look


----------



## Ysarex

bribrius said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats available for telephoto for one of them?
> And that's only 16 mp right? How do you guys feel about going from 20+ mp back to 16?
> I just started reading on it, and it seems like a nice camera other than the mp im kind of wondering about? Other thing is the colors. I just caught on that the colors aren't quite as good as the Nikon dslrs so it might not be so great in that way?
> 
> But its made of metal and real quality? That peeks my interest. if it doubles for a hammer it must be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Fuji's roadmap for XF lenses: X Mount Lens Roadmap | Fujifilm Global One nice thing about dropping the reflex mirror is that the sensor/flange distance is reduced and it's easy to use an adapter and mount nearly any lens you want to the camera. You of course lose the AF linkage so it's manual focus only. I picked up an adapter for $30.00 and mounted my 60mm Rodagon enlarging lens on the camera to use as a macro.
> 
> It's 16 megapixels but it's a Fuji X-Trans sensor. I swapped a 5DmkII for an X-E2 and so that was a 21 megapixel down to 16 megapixel trade. Given the superior performance of the X-Trans sensor (no AA filter to degrade the image) basically I find the IQ is a wash. Given Fuji's superior optics I may have actually come out ahead by a smidge.
> 
> As for color not being as good as Nikon: where'd you hear that? That's rubbish.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Like the M9, the X-Pro1's files will usually need some computer tweaking for stunning results for nature and landscape shots. Oddly, both the LEICA and FUJI usually wind up with weird-looking shadows when you start jacking up the contrast and colors, while Nikon and Canon DSLRs deliver superior nature and landscape shots. Nikon and Canon's nature and landscape shots offer wild colors that still look natural, while pushing the Fujis and LEICAs start to look artificial"
> 
> Fuji X-Pro1 Review
Click to expand...

I see; you heard rubbish from a well know source of rubbish -- a Ken Rockwell review. Thanks for verifying my comment.



bribrius said:


> curious to know how the lower mp compares in tests too. love the looks of this camera. Compared to 24 mp and no bp filter, guess I have mp and cropping doubts..



Here's a full-res uncropped* sample from the X-E2 for you to examine. Any problems with color? Note the detail in the tree branches upper right corner. I'll take 16 megapixels and that kind of lens performance any day.

route_66.jpg

* I did correct for slight keystoning which then cropped a smidge.

Joe


----------



## Derrel

brunerww said:


> Review posted - forgot to put in my whining about the noseprints on the LCD and lack of built-in flash - but I found other stuff to whine about - oh, yeah, there's some fawning over the "retro cool factor" too
> 
> Hybrid Camera Revolution: Fuji X-T1 - A Second Look



A nice review! I read it and looked at the sample images. One thing that I noticed. You said that the Fuji has very accurate color. That is not my personal experience with Fuji cameras, but rather that the FUji color palette tends more toward "pleasing color", but not that accurate, especially on greens and yellows. But, looking at your sample pictures comparing the Fuji versus the Panasonic, I noticed three SHOCKING differences. First, the mallard drake's wing patch: it is BLUE on the Fuji, and PURPLE on the Panasonic. I mention this because in the past, purple and lavender hues have been a very challenging area for many digital cameras.

Second and third, the red car, and the black car. The color difference on the red and the black (??was it black-black??) cars. Very different color rendering. Red is a pretty important color to get at least somewhat right. Does it tend to blow out the red channel easily?

So, I wonder: Can the Fuji XT-1 render purples and lavender colors well? I'd love to see some crocus or lavender or other purple flowers.

Another color I'd love to see: GREENS. Fuji has long rendered greens in a VERY different way than Nikon, Canon, or Kodak! Green ocean water + FUji has been a weird issue since the 1980's for me. I have bought three Fuji d-slr cameras over the past 15 years, so I'm wondering about these specific colors based on the way Fuji's greens have been wayyyyy "off" from reality since, for me, about 1985...

Of course, at this time of the year, there is not much green grass to be seen in many places. Nor tree leaves.


----------



## cgw

Lots of first impressions/images here:

X-T1 Discussion - Fuji X Forum


----------



## brunerww

Derrel said:


> A nice review! I read it and looked at the sample images. One thing that I noticed. You said that the Fuji has very accurate color. That is not my personal experience with Fuji cameras, but rather that the FUji color palette tends more toward "pleasing color", but not that accurate, especially on greens and yellows. But, looking at your sample pictures comparing the Fuji versus the Panasonic, I noticed three SHOCKING differences. First, the mallard drake's wing patch: it is BLUE on the Fuji, and PURPLE on the Panasonic. I mention this because in the past, purple and lavender hues have been a very challenging area for many digital cameras.



Thank you.

You have really good eyes.  I didn't see the difference between the duck wings until you called it to my attention.  Now I can't remember what color the wing patch really was.  That's the problem with getting old 



Derrel said:


> Second and third, the red car, and the black car. The color difference on the red and the black (??was it black-black??) cars. Very different color rendering. Red is a pretty important color to get at least somewhat right. Does it tend to blow out the red channel easily?
> 
> So, I wonder: Can the Fuji XT-1 render purples and lavender colors well? I'd love to see some crocus or lavender or other purple flowers.
> 
> Another color I'd love to see: GREENS. Fuji has long rendered greens in a VERY different way than Nikon, Canon, or Kodak! Green ocean water + FUji has been a weird issue since the 1980's for me. I have bought three Fuji d-slr cameras over the past 15 years, so I'm wondering about these specific colors based on the way Fuji's greens have been wayyyyy "off" from reality since, for me, about 1985...
> 
> Of course, at this time of the year, there is not much green grass to be seen in many places. Nor tree leaves.



The BMW was black black and the Mini was red red.  Sadly, I've sent it back, so I won't have a chance to match lavenders or purples or greens (although there are some plants in the b.g. of the car shots).

As I said in the review, I have tweaked my GH2 for a little over 3 years to get the color where I want it - and the Fuji came darned close right out of the box.  As a JPEG shooter, I tune my cameras up to where I like 'em, and then never touch the WB again.  The X-T1 wouldn't need much help.

Best Regards,

Bill


----------



## sashbar

Derrel said:


> So, I wonder: Can the Fuji XT-1 render purples and lavender colors well? I'd love to see some crocus or lavender or other purple flowers.



X-T1, my first ride ? Impressions | Sabino Parente Photographer


----------



## agp

Almost had a heart attack... I thought my EVF wasn't focusing because it's broken. But then I remembered the diopter...


----------



## rexbobcat

agp said:


> Just got my X-T1 today, using it with the XF23mmf1.4 but I'm having some issues. The EVF is not focusing. I can put everything on auto, shoot while looking through the EVF, and the image would come out crisp and clear, but what I see in the EVF when shooting is blurry. Does anyone else have this issue? Or is there some set up that I skipped that's causing this?



Try messing with the diopter. There should be a scroll wheel next to the eyepiece.


----------



## agp

Ahh my edit was a minute late! Thanks nonetheless!


----------



## Derrel

After rushing Nick Devlin's fawning love fest into print on The Luminous Landscape website well ahead of 90% of the other, smaller, less "connected" sites, Michael Reichmann apparently decided to try and save a bit of his site's credibility by writing an experience report based on his own use of the camera "for a while".

Fuji X-T1 Further Thoughts

And the light leak that has been discovered, well Fuji says they can fix that. Fujifilm to Repair Light Leak | Sans Mirror ? mirrorless, interchangeable lens cameras | Thom Hogan


----------



## agp

I know this may be a little early, but can anyone comment on the performance of X-T1 + M Mount lenses? I'm interested in throwing some Voigtlander lenses on it.


----------



## agp

Also, does anyone know it's possible to use AF, and then after the camera focuses on something, switch to MF without the camera resetting to default focus?


----------



## brian_f2.8

I just saw on fujirumors that Aperture and PS now support .raf files. While they supported previous camera's .raf files, now the XT-1 and XE-2 .raf files are supported. Yes there was a cumbersome work around but now the update is available.


----------



## cgw

Derrel said:


> After rushing Nick Devlin's fawning love fest into print on The Luminous Landscape website well ahead of 90% of the other, smaller, less "connected" sites, Michael Reichmann apparently decided to try and save a bit of his site's credibility by writing an experience report based on his own use of the camera "for a while".
> 
> Fuji X-T1 Further Thoughts
> 
> And the light leak that has been discovered, well Fuji says they can fix that. Fujifilm to Repair Light Leak | Sans Mirror ? mirrorless, interchangeable lens cameras | Thom Hogan



Lots of X-T1 reviews available, many of them a bit tentative in keeping with the recent roll-out. I didn't read Devlin's as especially smoochy. Just curious why you've added Devlin, Reichmann+LL and Fuji to your chew toy basket? Own an X-T1?


----------



## cgw

agp said:


> I know this may be a little early, but can anyone comment on the performance of X-T1 + M Mount lenses? I'm interested in throwing some Voigtlander lenses on it.



 Think you'll get answers here:

Portal - Fuji X Forum


----------



## Ysarex

Derrel said:


> brunerww said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review posted - forgot to put in my whining about the noseprints on the LCD and lack of built-in flash - but I found other stuff to whine about - oh, yeah, there's some fawning over the "retro cool factor" too
> 
> Hybrid Camera Revolution: Fuji X-T1 - A Second Look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice review! I read it and looked at the sample images. One thing that I noticed. You said that the Fuji has very accurate color. That is not my personal experience with Fuji cameras, but rather that the FUji color palette tends more toward "pleasing color", but not that accurate, especially on greens and yellows. But, looking at your sample pictures comparing the Fuji versus the Panasonic, I noticed three SHOCKING differences. First, the mallard drake's wing patch: it is BLUE on the Fuji, and PURPLE on the Panasonic. I mention this because in the past, purple and lavender hues have been a very challenging area for many digital cameras.
> 
> Second and third, the red car, and the black car. The color difference on the red and the black (??was it black-black??) cars. Very different color rendering. Red is a pretty important color to get at least somewhat right. Does it tend to blow out the red channel easily?
> 
> So, I wonder: Can the Fuji XT-1 render purples and lavender colors well? I'd love to see some crocus or lavender or other purple flowers.
> 
> Another color I'd love to see: GREENS. Fuji has long rendered greens in a VERY different way than Nikon, Canon, or Kodak! Green ocean water + FUji has been a weird issue since the 1980's for me. I have bought three Fuji d-slr cameras over the past 15 years, so I'm wondering about these specific colors based on the way Fuji's greens have been wayyyyy "off" from reality since, for me, about 1985...
> 
> Of course, at this time of the year, there is not much green grass to be seen in many places. Nor tree leaves.
Click to expand...


Here you go Derrel. They just popped up on the front lawn this week and I got a chance to take a snap today -- X-E2 which is same guts as an X-T1.

Joe


----------



## brian_f2.8

A nice write up through mirrorlessrumors, I dont recall this article being posted. If it was, sorry for the repeat.

Using Fuji X Lenses vs Canon Full Frame Lenses | Mirrorless Rumors

http://andrewvanbeek.com/comparing-fuji-x-e2-canon-5d-mark-iii/


----------



## EOSfotografie

I recently decided to switch fully to the Fujifilm system. I all ready sold the 5D2 last year after I get the X Pro1 and now since I use the X T1 for a while I'm selling the 5D3 24-70 II 70-200 II etc. The Fujifilm does what I want and I do not have to walk with bulky and heavy gear. 
Overstap Canon EOS 5D Mark III naar Fujifilm X T1

It was an very easy decision. I really like the out put of the Fujifilm camera's


----------



## sashbar

EOSfotografie said:


> I recently decided to switch fully to the Fujifilm system. I all ready sold the 5D2 last year after I get the X Pro1 and now since I use the X T1 for a while I'm selling the 5D3 24-70 II 70-200 II etc. The Fujifilm does what I want and I do not have to walk with bulky and heavy gear.
> Overstap Canon EOS 5D Mark III naar Fujifilm X T1
> 
> It was an very easy decision. I really like the out put of the Fujifilm camera's



Now all you need to do is change EOSfptografie to Xfotografie 
It would be interesting to know what do you regard as a step down here (low light? AF?) and what you think is step up, apart from the obvious weight/size. What do you think about the EVF after your Canons?
also - how different are FUJI files in post production compared to Canon?  I have got two different cameras from two brands with an practically identical sensor, and I have a feeling that despite that Nikon files are more "flexible" in post production due to a different algorithm, not just because of higher dynamic range (which is actually pretty similar).


----------

